# login:  ntpd :error!



## teo (Jul 15, 2019)

Because that error is displayed at every boot of the system at the prompt?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

This seems to happen because ntpd(8) is started before the network is active. You can try using SYNCDHCP instead of DHCP for the network interface. Then it will hold until it gets an IP before continuing the boot process.


----------



## m0nkey_ (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> This seems to happen because ntpd(8) is started before the network is active. You can try using SYNCDHCP instead of DHCP for the network interface. Then it will hold until it gets an IP before continuing the boot process.


I see the same thing on static IP. I guess it's possible to use netwait to make sure the network is up before continue booting?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

m0nkey_ said:


> I guess it's possible to use netwait to make sure the network is up before continue booting?


It's definitely worth a try to see if things improve.


----------



## teo (Jul 15, 2019)

SirDice said:


> This seems to happen because ntpd(8) is started before the network is active. You can try using SYNCDHCP instead of DHCP for the network interface. Then it will hold until it gets an IP before continuing the boot process.



Thanks SirDice, for now this output is not displayed at the prompt when starting.


----------

